# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  LG G Flex 2, smartphone, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - LG Electronics

LG G Flex 2 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

LG G Flex 2 at CES 2015 (Official) 

Published on Jan 8, 2015

----------

